# 5800 series work yet?



## Anath (Oct 23, 2009)

So I thought I would help out and use my hardware to a good cause while I am not using it. I tried downloading the gpu client for F@h and when it came up it said that my drivers didnt work or something or another. So did i do something wrong or does the 5800 series not work with f@h yet? thanks!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 23, 2009)

I think it needs drivers.  Some games I've been playing run excessively shitty.  The only game that works alright is GTA4.  The next round of catalsyts should be out soon...


----------



## Anath (Oct 23, 2009)

9.10 was released yesterday wasnt it? It seems like they just need to update f@h to include the 5800 series.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 23, 2009)

I got the same error with my GeForce 210. I got past it though by going into the "configure" page, clicking on the "Advanced" tab, and adding the -forcegpu nvidia_g80 flag. For you, you should try the -forcegpu ati_r700 to make it ignore what GPU it is. Make sure you have the ATI/NVIDIA cliant and not the NVIDIA only client.


----------



## erocker (Oct 23, 2009)

I don't anticipate any kind of OpenCL refresh until Nvidia has new cards on the market.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 23, 2009)

Anath said:


> 9.10 was released yesterday wasnt it? It seems like they just need to update f@h to include the 5800 series.


Winner!  I'm downloading them now.  I hope it helps.


----------



## Anath (Oct 23, 2009)

Jstn7477 said:


> I got the same error with my GeForce 210. I got past it though by going into the "configure" page, clicking on the "Advanced" tab, and adding the -forcegpu nvidia_g80 flag. For you, you should try the -forcegpu ati_r700 to make it ignore what GPU it is. Make sure you have the ATI/NVIDIA cliant and not the NVIDIA only client.



thanks Ill give it a try and see if it works


----------



## Anath (Oct 23, 2009)

Ok after i installed it i double clicked it and the screen pops up saying "Your gpu is not supported or you need a current driver. You may wish to consider running our standard client" Is there a way to run the standard client off of my gpu?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 23, 2009)

Anath said:


> Ok after i installed it i double clicked it and the screen pops up saying "Your gpu is not supported or you need a current driver. You may wish to consider running our standard client" Is there a way to run the standard client off of my gpu?


answer to that is NO. Standard client is just CPU


----------



## Anath (Oct 23, 2009)

Well i could have swore I saw someone running f@h off of their 5800...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 23, 2009)

Anath said:


> Well i could have swore I saw someone running f@h off of their 5800...



http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/586494-5870-f-h-5k-ppd-3.html


this maybe of some help

http://www.maximumpc.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=98752&sid=2eb0a92844bf64e306f47a04ed475f23


----------



## Anath (Oct 23, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/586494-5870-f-h-5k-ppd-3.html
> 
> 
> this maybe of some help
> ...



Thanks a lot dude thats exactly what i was looking for. Also when the hell is gpu3 going to come out.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 23, 2009)

Anath said:


> Thanks a lot dude thats exactly what i was looking for. Also when the hell is gpu3 going to come out.



sometime early next year is what i am getting from the rumors


----------



## Anath (Oct 24, 2009)

Well thats not too bad. If I can do 5k per card a day I think thats decent.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 24, 2009)

Anath said:


> Well thats not too bad. If I can do 5k per card a day I think thats decent.



not bad for ATI. My less powerful 8800GT gets about 5.6-5.8k ppd (also a hell of a overclock)


----------



## Anath (Oct 24, 2009)

Yea I hope that the with the new gpu3 that will double my output. Or I might just invest in a folding farm who knows


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 24, 2009)

Anath said:


> Yea I hope that the with the new gpu3 that will double my output. Or I might just invest in a folding farm who knows



folding farm FTW  Just so you know the GTS250 and 9800GT are some good affordable cards that put out good PPD when overclocked. 

BTW did you try the 2 flags both on at the same time 
-gpu 0 -forcegpu ati_r700


----------



## Anath (Oct 24, 2009)

No I only tried the -forcegpu ati_r700


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 24, 2009)

Anath said:


> No I only tried the -forcegpu ati_r700



maybe give both of them a try. what you got to lose


----------



## Anath (Oct 24, 2009)

Yea Ill see what my estimated ppd is when i get home then add the other one and see what the estimated one is after.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 24, 2009)

Anath said:


> Yea Ill see what my estimated ppd is when i get home then add the other one and see what the estimated one is after.



so you got it folding?


----------



## Anath (Oct 24, 2009)

Yea I got one card folding before i left. Sadly i started attempting the folding before i had to leave for work haha.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 24, 2009)

Anath said:


> Yea I got one card folding before i left. Sadly i started attempting the folding before i had to leave for work haha.



since you have 2 cards you will want to set the flags like this 
-forcegpu ati_r700 -gpu 0 (the card in the primary slot)
-forcegpu ati_r700 -gpu 1(card in slave) also i'm sure you already know you will have to setup 2 different clients with each card having a different machine ID


----------



## Anath (Oct 24, 2009)

Yea I did but anyway. I wanted to make sure i get it to work on one card before i went through and started it on the other


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 24, 2009)

Anath said:


> Yea I did but anyway. I wanted to make sure i get it to work on one card before i went through and started it on the other



I don't blame you. I wouldn't be able to resist as soon as i saw it say "stating GUI Server" i would have been working on the other one  keep us updated on how it goes


----------



## Anath (Oct 24, 2009)

haha most definitely. Ill definitely post results from the first one when i get back home.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 24, 2009)

Anath said:


> haha most definitely. Ill definitely post results from the first one when i get back home.


i really hope to see it put my 8800GT to shame or atleast  my GTS G80.


----------



## Anath (Oct 24, 2009)

lol yea but most people are averaging about 5k so I am guessing once i get both of them up it will be around 10-11k


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 24, 2009)

Anath said:


> lol yea but most people are averaging about 5k so I am guessing once i get both of them up it will be around 10-11k



looks like we will be fighting for a rank before you know it. Where are you in the ranks right now? (btw i'm lending most of my GPU power to someone for the contest. only a few days and he will have the points he needs )


----------



## Anath (Oct 24, 2009)

Oh I just started folding today so I dont think i even have a ranking yet haha.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 24, 2009)

Anath said:


> Oh I just started folding today so I dont think i even have a ranking yet haha.



i didn't know that. so it will take you awhile to get up the ranks before i have to worry about you being a threat  have fun folding.


----------



## Anath (Oct 24, 2009)

haha thanks! Im lookin forward to it!


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 24, 2009)

Anath said:


> Oh I just started folding today so I dont think i even have a ranking yet haha.



Don't worry, you'll be flying up the ranks very soon.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 24, 2009)

Anath said:


> Ok after i installed it i double clicked it and the screen pops up saying "Your gpu is not supported or you need a current driver. You may wish to consider running our standard client" Is there a way to run the standard client off of my gpu?



While that error window is up you can sneak into the configuration page and add the flag. The tray icon runs until you hit "OK" on the error message.


----------



## goldfries (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm running the -forcegpu ati_r700 command and while F@H powers up, it keeps reporting UNSTABLE MACHINE.  sad.


----------

